# Depression gene



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Article in UK Daily Telegraph, dated 18 July 2003, and written up in journal 'Science':Key points:Research by team at Institute of Psychology, King's College, London, have discovered variations in a region of DNA that helps to regulate the way the serotonin transporter gene works in the body.This gene comes in two variations, 'short' & 'long', with the former making a protein that works less effectively to shift the messenger between brain cells compared with the latter.Earlier research linked the varients to an ability to cope with a fright. Now the team has found that the short version conferred vulnerability to stress, whereas the long version provided protection against stress.Those with the short version of the gene were three times more likely to have thoughts of suicide, as compared to those with the long version.In the general population, about 32% have two copies of the protective long form, about half have a mixture of long and short and 17% are more vulnerable by having two short copies.Assuming multiple stressful life events -since most people can weather one - people with the stress sensitive gene are two and a half times more likely to get depressed than people with the most protective version of the gene.Findings reinforce view that the majority of complex diseases such as mental illnesses can not be reduced to genetic or environmental factors alone, but often arise from an interaction between the two.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric posted this news on the hypno forum I think but I also understand the credit for this goes to the University of Wisconsin in the US - may be a fight for credit?Bada


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Possibly, or are we reaching a position of simultaneous research and publication of evidence?Incidentally, does news of the short gene give new meaning to the phrase 'drawing the short straw.....?'Ian


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

or they're working together. Like you comment about short straw.Bada


----------

